# What does this sound like?



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 12, 2012)

Really quick and simple question. My character's name is Kreymar. Normally I base my characters' names off of different languages that their societies resemble but I jsut came up with the name out of the blue and love it. If that name came from any language or culture in our world, what would it most resemble?

example: The name (blank) sounds like a mix of (insert language) and (insert language)

Thanks! And I'm sticking with the name but out of curiosity, do you like it?


----------



## Neurosis (Jan 12, 2012)

The name (Kreymar) sounds like its a mix of (Greek) and (Seinfeld).


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 12, 2012)

To me "Kreymar" sounds sort of Eastern European. Albanian, Macedonian, Romanian, Hungarian, could be somewhere in that area. I can't really think of any other parts of the world it sounds like it could be from.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 12, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> To me "Kreymar" sounds sort of Eastern European. Albanian, Macedonian, Romanian, Hungarian, could be somewhere in that area. I can't really think of any other parts of the world it sounds like it could be from.



To me, I thought it sounded somesort of European like you mentioned but I wouldn't have guessed Albanian. I plan on having other characters with his same heritege travel with him so i want thier names to be similar


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like Kramer, to me - which I think is German in origin.


----------



## morguloth (Jan 13, 2012)

'Kray' 'Marr' Indian sounding to me


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 13, 2012)

I think the name is fine, and if you like it then that is all that matters.  
As for origin, I'm finding it very difficult to place, but I think it has streaks of Greek, Russian, and Hungarian.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't want to make a thread requesting the same exact thing.. What does Kaellpae sound like? I've googled it and the only things that came up were what I put there.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 13, 2012)

Kraymar is definitley Eastern European. Like Neurosis says, the name instantly reminds me of Kramer.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

> I didn't want to make a thread requesting the same exact thing.. What does Kaellpae sound like? I've googled it and the only things that came up were what I put there.



It sounds like stylised version of kelpie, a water horse from Celtic mythology.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jan 14, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:
			
		

> It sounds like stylised version of kelpie, a water horse from Celtic mythology.



I think I'm okay with that. I just mixed and matched to make it and liked it so much that it is now my Internet alter ego.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 14, 2012)

Majority of people here agree that it is some form of eastern european, mainly german. I think I'll try and work with that and see what I can come up with. Thanks everyone for your help!

I'm currently making more names but am having trouble. I'm trying to make them have a germanic feel to them but can't seem to come up with anything good. Any name ideas or tips on making fantasy names that sound eastern european but more german?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

It sounds and looks like Kramer, which is a variation of Cramer, so this might be interesting: Cramer - Meaning of the boy name Cramer at Baby Names Pedia


----------

